# Der Herr der Ringe Online: Düsterwald einzeln kaufen



## Speedreini93 (6. Dezember 2009)

hallo
ich wollte wieder Herr der Ringe Online anfangen und habe auch schon die Die Schatten von Angmar (classic) version.Ich wollte mir jetzt Die Minen von Moria und Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes kaufen.Nun sehe ich auf der Herr der Ringe Online Homepage das wenn ich mich anmelde nur 3 möglichkeiten habe 1.Der Herr der Ringe Online: Dreifach-Set Special-Edition, Der Herr der Ringe Online: Dreifach-Set und Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria - Erweiterung kaufen kann nicht Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes.Kann ich Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes auch woanders kaufen?


----------



## Vetaro (6. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes nur auf der Codemasters-Seite kaufen. Da es sich in dem Sinne nicht um "Besitz" handelt, sondern ein "Recht", diesen Inhalt zu spielen: Jeder Spieler, selbst die mit Testversion, hat den kompletten spiel-Client.

Um dir die zweite Erweiterung zu kaufen, musst du jedoch zuerst die _erste_ Erweiterung gekauft haben. Wenn dein Account mit Moria aktiviert ist, kannst du dir den Düsterwald darauf stecken. (Anders würde es auch keinen Sinn machen - um den Düsterwald zu betreten muss man immerhin durch Moria hindurch.)


----------



## Speedreini93 (6. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub du hast nicht verstanden was ich wollte.Ich wollte es mir über die HP kaufen nur ich ich kann es nicht einzeln kaufen nur im gesamt pack mit allen teilen.Nur die sache ist das ich die Die Schatten von Angmar version nicht brauche,weil ich die schon hab deswegen hab ich gefragt ob ich die anderen 2 teile (Die Minen von Moria,Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes) woanders kaufen kann.okay Die Minen von Moria kann ich auch im laden kaufen nur ich will Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes einzeln kaufen oder mit Die Minen von Moria dann kaufen und nicht das gesamte pack.


----------



## Protus (6. Dezember 2009)

Speedreini93 schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast nicht verstanden was ich wollte.Ich wollte es mir über die HP kaufen nur ich ich kann es nicht einzeln kaufen nur im gesamt pack mit allen teilen.Nur die sache ist das ich die Die Schatten von Angmar version nicht brauche,weil ich die schon hab deswegen hab ich gefragt ob ich die anderen 2 teile (Die Minen von Moria,Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes) woanders kaufen kann.okay Die Minen von Moria kann ich auch im laden kaufen nur ich will Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes einzeln kaufen oder mit Die Minen von Moria dann kaufen und nicht das gesamte pack.



Hier hoffe das ist es was du suchst   http://www.lotro-europe.com/back-catalogue...erritory=German


----------



## Dwarim (6. Dezember 2009)

Speedreini93 schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast nicht verstanden was ich wollte.Ich wollte es mir über die HP kaufen nur ich ich kann es nicht einzeln kaufen nur im gesamt pack mit allen teilen.Nur die sache ist das ich die Die Schatten von Angmar version nicht brauche,weil ich die schon hab deswegen hab ich gefragt ob ich die anderen 2 teile (Die Minen von Moria,Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes) woanders kaufen kann.okay Die Minen von Moria kann ich auch im laden kaufen nur ich will Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes einzeln kaufen oder mit Die Minen von Moria dann kaufen und nicht das gesamte pack.




Warum sagst du nicht einfach, dass du nur Moria + Düsterwald zusammen kaufen willst, weil du Angmar schon hast? Wäre viel einfacher zu verstehen und vor allem kürzer.

Moria + Düsterwald gibt es so weit ich weiß nicht als ein Paket, musst dir beides einzeln kaufen, würde aber erstmal nur Moria kaufen und auf 60 leveln, bis dahin haste eh nichts vom Düsterwald und wer weiß, ob das Addon bis dahin nicht noch billiger wird.



Edit:

Also entweder:
Moria im Laden kaufen (mit Verpackung, würde ich bevorzugen)
 + Düsterwald downloaden

Oder:
Moria downloaden (keine Verpackung)
 + Düsterwald downloaden

Das Düsterwald Addon ist (wie du festgestellt hast) erst verfügbar, wenn du Moria besitzt, da es dir vorher nichts bringt, wie Vetaro schon gesagt hat.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (7. Dezember 2009)

echt ,was manche für sorgen haben..ich will nicht dies, sondern nur jenes,aber nicht im doppelpack,sondern erst im Juni,weil ich da geburtstag habe ....oweiowei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkir (7. Dezember 2009)

Er hat doch nur eine ganz normale, verständliche Frage gestellt und *Protus* hat diese ordentlich beantwortet, da müssen wir doch nicht wieder in neuerliche Niveaulosigkeiten verfallen. Wobei mir noch die Bemerkung erlaubt sei, dass man das Erweiterungspaket "Die Minen von Moria" auf diversen Seiten günstiger erwerben kann.

Weil's Spaß macht, gibt es mal wieder den Link zur buffed-Netiquette.


----------



## buff_ed (7. Dezember 2009)

Die Erweiterung Düsterwald würde Ihm in jedem Fall etwas bringen, er könnte dann bereits die Scharmützel betreten welche nicht die Stufe 60ig voraussetzen. Hier kann er später Rüstungsteile erwerben oder Gebrauchsgegenstänge für's Handwerk etc. 

Es geht dann wie bereits beschrieben, Minen of Moria hinzukaufen zur vorhandenen Grundversion und der download des Düsterwald da dieses upgrade aktuell nur auf diesem Wege käuflich zu erwerben ist.


----------



## R3PO (3. August 2010)

mal so ne frage : gibs Düsterwald nicht im geschäft zu kaufen wie die ersten beide teile ? also ich meine mit verpackung etc.


----------



## arcangel (3. August 2010)

R3PO schrieb:


> mal so ne frage : gibs Düsterwald nicht im geschäft zu kaufen wie die ersten beide teile ? also ich meine mit verpackung etc.



Nein, Duesterwald ist ausschliesslich als digitale Version per Download ueber die Codemasters HP zu bekommen, nirgendwo anders.


----------



## Manfred64 (3. August 2010)

R3PO schrieb:


> mal so ne frage : gibs Düsterwald nicht im geschäft zu kaufen wie die ersten beide teile ? also ich meine mit verpackung etc.



Nein das geht nicht, wenn du den Client komplett, in dem Fall mit Moria auf dem PC hast, dann hast du auch die SOFTWARE
vom Düsterwald drauf.
Was du als "Update" kaufst ist eigentlich dann nur die Freischaltung vom Düsterwald.
Darum gib es Düsterwald auch nicht im Laden zu kaufen - leider.


----------



## Daytonaman (3. August 2010)

R3PO schrieb:


> mal so ne frage : gibs Düsterwald nicht im geschäft zu kaufen wie die ersten beide teile ? also ich meine mit verpackung etc.



genau so ist es nur zum downloaden. bzw wie es schon gesagt wurde erkaufst du dir so das recht Düsterwald zu nutzen.
Das ist wie eine Accounterweiterung im weitesten sinne

Und vom Düsterwald gibt es ja zwei versionen:

Düsterwald Packs

Gruß


----------



## Vetaro (3. August 2010)

Wenn du übrigens vor hattest, Düsterwald zu kaufen, es aber nicht online bezahlen willst: Du kannst dir an jeder Tankstelle 'ne Pay by Cash-Karte holen, die wie eine Handy-Aufladekarte funktioniert. Damit ist Düsterwald bezahlbar.


----------

